# Canada Day Trivia Quiz



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 1, 2011)

*Happy Canada Day! Test Your Northern Knowledge with Our Canadian Trivia Quiz*
By Megan Gibson, _Time Magazine_
July 1, 2011


George Rose/Getty Images

Happy Canada Day, everybody!

For the uninitiated, Canada Day is a federal holiday celebrated every year on July 1, in honor of the July 1, 1867 enactment of the British North America Act which brought three separate British colonies together to form one country: Canada.

So now that you have your (very brief!) history lesson, see what else you know about Canada, with NewsFeed's trivia quiz. (Don't worry, it's easy.)

So let's get our Canadian on, shall we?
*
1. Which of the following artists/groups are not Canadian?*
a) Arcade Fire.
b) Drake.
c) Lady Antebellum.
d) Joni Mitchell.
*
2. What was Degrassi High named after?*
a) A real high school.
b) Nothing, it's made up.
c) A street in Toronto.
d) I don't know what that is.
*
3. What is a Caesar?*
a) A salad.
b) A backstabbing politician.
c) A cocktail similar to a Bloody Mary.
d) A Shakespeare play.
*
4. What's not a food that Canadians eat?*
a) Nanaimo bars.
b) Ketchup chips.
c) Beaver tails.
d) Poutine.
*
5. What's Canada's national sport?*
a) Curling.
b) Canadian Football.
c) Lacrosse.
d) Soccer.
*
6. What's a Double, double?*
a) A hockey play.
b) A parliamentary procedure.
c) A way to order coffee.
d) A slang term for French and English speakers.



Spoiler



If you picked mostly:

A?You think you know Canada, but you really have no idea.
B?Perhaps you should spend this July 1st brushing up your trivia.
C?You are Canadian.
D?Um, have you even heard of Canada?


----------

